
Apple removes thousands of games from the Chinese App Store - threatofrain
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/18/21374246/apple-china-chinese-operations-restrictions
======
threatofrain
> Apple pulled more than 47,000 apps from the Chinese App Store earlier this
> month, as first reported by AppInChina. That move wasn’t unexpected, as
> Apple recently enacted a policy change to eliminate a loophole that
> previously allowed paid games and games with in-app purchases to be sold
> even though they were still awaiting approval from Chinese regulators.

> But Apple’s entire App Store operation in China also depends on a loophole
> of its own, the report claims. Foreign app stores in China are usually
> required to be joint ventures with a Chinese partner that’s a majority owner
> and operator, according to the report, but Apple operates the App Store on
> its own. Apple has also apparently avoided sharing the source code for iOS
> with China so far, having negotiated an exemption with the Chinese
> government to not have to do so.

